# Australian companies buying raw honey



## omnimirage (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been attempting to sell my honey directly to consumers, going to farmers markets to do so. I spent a good 5-9 hours when I do so, and usually make a couple hundred bucks selling honey at $11-13.5 a kilo. It's a lot of time investment for only an average pay off.

I've been told recently by a local beekeeper that it's common for honey distributors to buy honey direct from beekeepers at $9 a kilo. Allegedly, there's no quantity too small, or too large when it comes to selling to them. The idea of saving all that time by simply taking a couple hundred kilos directly to a buyer, to sell all at once at $9 is very appealing and something I want to get into.

Unfortunately, I'm struggling to actually find these businesses. I was told that I can buy some magazine, costs $60 for a yearly subscription and there's a number of advertisements in there from people wishing to buy honey.

Does anyone know of any suppliers, or have any idea of how I could go about finding them? I'm also unsure whether I'd need some sort of official honey supplier bureaucracy thingy in order to sell to such, or whether they might do cash in hand exchanges.


----------

